# syringes, needles and sharp dispenser



## karusia90 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm considering buying my IVF drugs in my home country Poland and wondering what paperwork I need to take them with me to the UK, as some of them are "controlled use" there. Any idea how to go over the security etc. with them? What about needles and syringes? If I decide to buy needles, syringes and a dispenser in the UK do I need a prescription for them?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If you are taking a significant amount of medicines out of the UK you usually require a letter from your doctor to confirm that the medicines are for your own personal use. You could ask your clinic in Poland to provide you with similar for customs entering the UK. Although it isn't strictly a requirment if it is a small amount of medicines that are labelled for your own personal use.

Needles, syringes etc.. aren't prescribable on the NHS you would need a private script to purchase these.


----------

